# When do Goldens stop teething?



## 136497 (Apr 23, 2016)

Question is in the title.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

As I recall it's around 6 months that the adult teeth should be in and getting set. They can be chewers even after that though as the teeth set. Goldens typically like to have something in their mouths and aren't above chewing on it. Chewing is also a way to relieve stress or burn off energy a bit. Having appropriate chewing items available (rotate them regularly, put some away and leave some out to avoid boredom) and remember to always keep the dog crated or restrict his access to the house to keep valuable items safe and avoid having him ingest something that might harm him.


----------



## kc1m2l8c (Mar 8, 2017)

Our little guy lost his last puppy tooth a couple of weeks ago and pretty much has all of his adult teeth right now. He turns 6 months in 9 days.


----------

